# new golfer's questions



## edditty (Apr 9, 2007)

hey all, great site! i just started golfing about 6 months ago, and am now completely hooked. i just had a couple of questions about rules and etiquette.

1. first off, how many clubs are you allowed to have in your bag? i currently have a putter, 2 SW, 7 irons, and a driver. (i still need some hybrids or fairway woods, but i have no idea what i want or need yet)

2. is there a site that lists common golf etiquette? I usually wait until i can get a group of 4 friends together to play because i don't want to offend another group by doing something that is considered bad etiquette. (ie. when should i mark my ball, can i walk to my ball as someone else is putting, when can i drive to my ball if the other group is walking)

3. how strictly do people follow the rules? i have a buddy that tends to "accidently" kick his ball if its behind a tree. 

4. is a mulligan an actual rule or just a house rule? 

Thanks in advance for your replies. 

edditty


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Maximum number of clubs you can carry is 14. A typical set is 13, 1/3/5 Woods, 3 thru Pitching Wedge, Sand Wedge and a Putter. A good 14th club would be a Gap Wedge. A number of beginners often times leave their 3 and 4 iron at home in favour of Hybrid fairway woods.
Golf Etiquette: just type that into a google search engine and it will give you all kinds of info. 
Golf Rules should be followed, improvising will only lead to bad habits, that will get you in trouble some day when your competing or playing for money.
Mulligan is a golf old wives tale, it is usually used only with your best buddies or friends when the round is strictly for fun. 
Del


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Congratulations on getting hooked on one of the best sports.

65 covered all your questions - but if you've got more just ask and we can answer them (or at least point you in the right direction)


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Just a little more info for ya:

Mulligans are generally frowned upon. But some tournaments have mulligans for sale, where you have the option of paying maybe 5 bucks for a chance to redo a tee shot. Also, no one should have a problem with you hitting a second ball, just to try to fix your swing or try one more time to make it over the dogleg, as long as you play your first ball.

As far as etiquette goes, if you're not sure, just ask. I'm sure the people you're playing with would rather have you ask a question than have you walk in their line, or talk while they're hitting.

Every foursome has a different way of interpretting the rules. If you're not sure what to do, ask for a ruling from the rest of your group. It'll make them feel special, and you won't do anything they wouldn't want you to.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

In addition to the Best answer you have just read above.

I hope you can invest on practicing your skills, on the practice range and on the fairway too.

Believe me, you will definitely experienced two different things.

Oh yeah, if you end up getting butterflies on the fairway. Be mentally tough. Do not mind the people laughing at your back. Forget the mistakes and moved on.

Lastly, hire a good Professional Golf teacher. Spend quality time with your teacher, and you will reap dividends later on. Just be patience.

I know a few friends who spent 2 years to break 90 or 80. Becoming a Good Golf player will always depend on your skills, your basics ( thats why you need a Pro to teach you the proper way to hold the club, the correct stance, how to shift your weight, and what you should do to hit the correct ball strike.)

Trust me on this...
of course, everything depends on how you want to be...a
Good Golfer or just a sunday Golfer.

If you intend to be a Good Golfer, then follow all the advice listed above. You will never go wrong.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

edditty said:


> 4. is a mulligan an actual rule or just a house rule?
> 
> edditty



Boy, do I ever wish.


----------

